

Sydney StartupCamp (Oct 8-10) - boyter
http://sydneystartupcamp.eventbrite.com/

======
huwshimi
Has anyone here been to this in the past? If so, how did you find it and is it
worth going to?

~~~
boyter
Negative. However I am going this year and will be very interested to hear
someone answer the parent.

